# car hire



## Dyson (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Am coming over in May to do a recce and decide where we would like to live - seems to be a choice between near Limassol or north of Paphos, near Polis - any comments?

My question, tho' is can anyone please recommend a really cheap car hire company near or in Larnaca? Don't care what car or condition, price is the key as we will need one for 3 weeks.
Thanks in advance


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

I always find economy car rentals the cheapest and have never been let down by them.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Dyson,

I am bit baffled by this 
Quote(seems to be a choice between near Limassol or north of Paphos, near Polis - any comments?)Unquote.

As Limassol and the Polis area so completely different in every way why does the choice come down to these areas?

I would be interested to know.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I use atlaschoice.com for short-term car rental, I've yet to find a site that beats it for price.


----------



## Dyson (Mar 16, 2011)

I can understand why you are baffled, but I lived near Limassol in the 50's and have very fond memories. We weren't allowed near Paphos at that time due to the troubles, but reading various blogs onnthis website it sounds very nice.
We would want to be well away from the touristy areas but within easy reach of shopping, the sea and a good ex-pat community. Anyway - we'll find out more once we are over next month.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dyson said:


> I can understand why you are baffled, but I lived near Limassol in the 50's and have very fond memories. We weren't allowed near Paphos at that time due to the troubles, but reading various blogs onnthis website it sounds very nice.
> We would want to be well away from the touristy areas but within easy reach of shopping, the sea and a good ex-pat community. Anyway - we'll find out more once we are over next month.


You will find all of your requirements in the Paphos area and going up towards Polis it is very green in comparison with most parts of the island. At this time of year the road to Polis is heavy with the scent of orange blossom as there are so many orange groves.
Villages on the outskirts of Paphos are away from the tourist ares but close enough to Paphos for ease reach for shopping and also in easy reach of the sea.
Having lived in both paphos and Limassol I much prefer Paphos these days.
But like everything it is a matter of personal choice. Those who want a busy city with lots of night clubs etc etc will prefer Limassol.
The Paphos area has so many restaurants and tavernas you could go to different one every day for a year and still not have done them all.
Polis is much quieter and if we didnt need to be close to Paphos for our work we would love to live there. It is very much an up and coming area with some new golf courses being built by the richest man in Cyprus and some very exclusive properties. 
Latchi has a lovely little marina with a row of fish restaurants and is one of our favourite haunts.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've just noticed you are in France at the moment. We are finding that a lot of Brits who live in France are relocating to Cyprus lately. We sold houses to two couples from France last year and have some more coming to view soon. 
Why do you think it is that so many Brits are moving from France to Cyprus?


----------



## Dyson (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you very much for your comprehensive reply. It sounds as if north of Paphos could well fit the bill! It sounds idyllic.
With regards to your second message: Many ex pats come to France and then find - horror of horrors - that they have to learn a new language! Many don't bother and subsequently find it difficult to integrate successfully. This hasn't been an issue for us as I speak pretty good French and have many French friends. Our problem is the ghastly weather here in Brittany, which is not much better than in Blighty! For me, of course, coming back to Cyprus after an idyllic childhood there is the main magnet. If you can let me know where to find your offices, we will call in to see you and pick your brains a bit further, if that would be OK?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

When are you coming over Dyson? If you are here on the 4th June we are having a forum get together in Pissouri to give people a chance to meet.
If you are here then you will be very welcome to join us.


----------

